# THE WORLD FAMOUS ' WHERE IS IT ? ' QUIZ ... Name what it is and where it is ...



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

If you want to win the coveted 'TOP BANANA' badge tell us where this place is and what it does ... 





.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

Fun game idea Greyson! I know the answer but i'll wait for others to try it.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you work there ???


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

No no. I'm retired. I just picked up on 4 clues in the pic. I'm in NC, not where this place is


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

You have won a 'clever clogs' badge ... well done ...


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

:thankyou1::cheers:


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

This is not a quiz picture ... just for Lara and her cleverness ...
.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

:lofl: You're quite the clever one haha. How long should I wait to post my answer and how I came up with it, if no one comes up with the answer?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

I think Sunday is fair ... give lesser mortals a chance ... Do you want to set the next poser or shall I ???


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2017)

There's a sign on the building but I can't read it!


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2017)

I know where it is. It's an office bldg.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2017)

Sure are lots of windows.

C'mon!   Tell me what it is !   I have to sleep tonight.  I can't keep turning over and over thinking about it !

IT'S A REAL CLIFF HANGER.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 25, 2017)

The best I can do is an office building -- including the corporate headquarters for CarsDirect -- located at 909 North Sepulveda Blvd., El Segundo, CA. 90245. 

But maybe you are referring to the Flame Broiler restaurant. Maybe it's famous, or it's your favorite--but I hope not since it only has 3 out of 5 stars on Yelp, so probably Chef Ramsay doesn't own it -- or :dunno: maybe someone famous died here, or it was the backdrop for some famous movie... I won't be able to sleep 'til I know either...:wink1:


----------



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

OK Sefo's ...... time for a clue .......... the answer is somewhere else on this page ... 
.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2017)

I had the correct address, the name of a business there, and what they do....but I was on the wrong floor. :whoops:
 Same as you Granny B. Close but no cigar.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 26, 2017)

The building shown is the home of Vbulletin Solutions Inc at 909 N Sepulveda Blvd # 11, El Segundo, CA 90245, USA,
vBulletin™ is the world leader in forum and community publishing software. If you look at the bottom of this page you will see they are in charge of this website ... what an easy one to solve ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 26, 2017)

Anyone recognise this little cabin in Washington ???
.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)

Nobody had a go ... so here is the answer ;  the tree-house at the hood canal Washington ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 29, 2017)

This one is a lot easier ...


----------



## Dobra (Oct 9, 2017)

The lunatics escaped from the asylum ?


----------



## Greyson (Oct 9, 2017)

You should return there before they miss you


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

Cleveland


----------



## Greyson (Oct 9, 2017)

WELL DONE ;   Cleveland Cavaliers victory parade ...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2017)

......


----------

